# Missing Fish!



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys, it's been a few weeks since I've been on here. Everything is going great with my tank. It's staying stable and there have been no abnormalities with the parameters. The only thing that I've yet to solve is why some of my fish keep coming up missing. I've had 2 zebra danios and 2 glofish (which are the same thing) randomly disappear. The only thing that I can think of is that they have been eaten by my bolivian rams, which doesn't seem logical to me because the bolivians don't seem big enough to eat full grown zebra danios. Water parameters have stayed the same through the loss of the fish, and I've taken out all of the decorations to try and find them to no avail. Looks like my bolivians must be getting hungry, or these danios are really good at playing hide and seek!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Have heard of but not really familiar/w those fish...have you looked on the floor ?


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Have heard of but not really familiar/w those fish...have you looked on the floor ?


LOL, yeah I've looked everywhere. I'm pretty sure the rams have been eating them somehow. Not sure how that could be possible when I don't see any teeth on the rams, but that's the only conclusion I've come up with. And they're close descendants of the German Blue Ram. They're Chiclids.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra danios are great jumpers. If you have a cat or dog he may be getting some fish snacks. I do not think your Rams would kill them but they and your cories may make short work of bodies on the tank bed.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Zebra danios are great jumpers. If you have a cat or dog he may be getting some fish snacks. I do not think your Rams would kill them but they and your cories may make short work of bodies on the tank bed.


That might be it then, we have two cats and a dog. I had 6 danios last week and just realized a few days ago that I was down to 1! Ran tests on the water and everything was fine. Inspected all the fish for diseases and have been watching them closely to see if anything is wrong. Haven't found anything. Guess I wasn't mean to have Danios!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

DeJay126 said:


> Hey guys, it's been a few weeks since I've been on here. Everything is going great with my tank. It's staying stable and there have been no abnormalities with the parameters. The only thing that I've yet to solve is why some of my fish keep coming up missing. I've had 2 zebra danios and 2 glofish (which are the same thing) randomly disappear. The only thing that I can think of is that they have been eaten by my bolivian rams, which doesn't seem logical to me because the bolivians don't seem big enough to eat full grown zebra danios. Water parameters have stayed the same through the loss of the fish, and I've taken out all of the decorations to try and find them to no avail. Looks like my bolivians must be getting hungry, or these danios are really good at playing hide and seek!


I think it's unlikely the Rams are hunting the Danios. I think it's very likely that the Danios are killing each other though, and then being consumed by the other fish. But you'd think there'd be at least some evidence of a body wouldn't ya? hmm...weird.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Goby said:


> But you'd think there'd be at least some evidence of a body wouldn't ya? hmm...weird.


That's what I thought. I do have to say that I found a Danio stuck to my filter intake a few days ago. That's when I noticed that they were all missing. I checked over the one I found dead for evidence of disease or harassment and found nothing. Eh, I guess nature takes its course no matter where it is...


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

DeJay126 said:


> That's what I thought. I do have to say that I found a Danio stuck to my filter intake a few days ago. That's when I noticed that they were all missing. I checked over the one I found dead for evidence of disease or harassment and found nothing. Eh, I guess nature takes its course no matter where it is...


Aggression came to mind cuz it's all the same kinda fish that's going missing. Those cute little Danio's can surprise ya. Do you know what a rogue fish is?


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

5 rogues in a 20 gallon tank?! LOL


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

DeJay126 said:


> 5 rogues in a 20 gallon tank?! LOL


A single rogue can wipe out even a large aquarium school...especially if they stop schooling which in an aquarium, they almost always do unless you put a threatening fish in the tank with them. If you can cull the rogue sometimes all is well and sometimes another aggressor will take his place. But honestly, sometimes there really is just that one bad seed.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought you meant rogue as in they went hiding, not one fish slowly taking them all out. Ill have to keep a closer eye on everything and see if there's a bully. I haven't noticed anything though.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's another thought...how old are the Rams ? A mated pair will set up a perimeter around what they think is a big enough
space for a nest and guard it. The size for a nest for Rams is about 14" total or a bit more even. That pretty much covers a
tank like that. Just a thought though.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

They're just about 3 months old. That'd be great if I was lucky enough to get my only pair to pair up  unlikely though lol


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Do you have a cover on the tank??? My cats love to drink the water from the filter. he youngest one would clean me out of fish if it weren't for the glass tops.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, I have a lid over the tank.


----------

